# Internal Speaker isn't associated with a PCM device



## swinokur (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi there,
I'm trying to get the internal speaker in an HP T730 (thin client) to operate. I've been looking at the various man pages and trying different device hints - aaand I'm stumped.

- The internal speaker *works fine* when I boot a live linux stick (parted magic). So I know that the hardware works and can produce noises. For reference, here is the output of "cat /proc/asound/card1/codec#0":

```
Codec: Realtek ALC221
Address: 0
AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)
Vendor Id: 0x10ec0221
Subsystem Id: 0x103c8103
Revision Id: 0x100103
No Modem Function Group found
Default PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
Default Amp-In caps: N/A
Default Amp-Out caps: N/A
State of AFG node 0x01:
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold CLKSTOP EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
GPIO: io=4, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0
  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0
  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0
  IO[2]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0
  IO[3]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0
Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Speaker+LO Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Device: name="ALC221 Analog", type="Audio", device=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3f 0x3f]
  Converter: stream=5, channel=0
  PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x57, nsteps=0x57, stepsize=0x02, mute=0
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Converter: stream=5, channel=0
  PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x04 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x05 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  Digital:
  Digital category: 0x0
  IEC Coding Type: 0x0
  PCM:
    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000
    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In
  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Device: name="ALC221 Analog", type="Audio", device=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x3f, stepsize=0x02, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x27 0x27]
  Converter: stream=1, channel=0
  SDI-Select: 0
  PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x23
Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In
  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Device: name="ALC221 Alt Analog", type="Audio", device=2
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x3f, stepsize=0x02, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]
  Converter: stream=0, channel=0
  SDI-Select: 0
  PCM:
    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000
    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
    formats [0x1]: PCM
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x22
Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In
  Control: name="Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Control: name="Line Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=3, ofs=0
  Control: name="Line Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=3, ofs=0
  Control: name="Beep Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0
  Control: name="Beep Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]
  Connection: 5
     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d
Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]
  Connection: 2
     0x02 0x0b
Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]
  Connection: 2
     0x03 0x0b
Node 0x0e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010a: Mono Amp-In
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00] [0x80]
  Connection: 2
     0x02 0x0b
Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40040b: Stereo Amp-In
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Pincap 0x00000020: IN
  Pin Default 0x403c0000: [N/A] CD at Ext N/A
    Conn = UNKNOWN, Color = Unknown
    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0
  Pin-ctls: 0x00:
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Line Out Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect
  Pin Default 0x01011010: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Unsolicited: tag=03, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 2
     0x0c* 0x0d
Node 0x15 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x16 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40050c: Mono Amp-Out
  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00]
  Pincap 0x00010010: OUT EAPD
  EAPD 0x2: EAPD
  Pin Default 0x90170120: [Fixed] Speaker at Int N/A
    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown
    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0
    Misc = NO_PRESENCE
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x0f
Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out
  Control: name="Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]
  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100
  Pin Default 0x02a11030: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0
  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80
  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 2
     0x0c* 0x0d
Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40048b: Stereo Amp-In
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Pincap 0x00003724: IN Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100
  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0
    Misc = NO_PRESENCE
  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ
  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out
  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=1, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100
  Pin Default 0x02211040: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0
  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP VREF_HIZ
  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 2
     0x0c 0x0d*
Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out
  Control: name="Line Boost Volume", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0
  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]
  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect
    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100
  Pin Default 0x0181103f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xf
  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ
  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 2
     0x0c* 0x0d
Node 0x1c [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400400: Mono
  Pincap 0x00000020: IN
  Pin Default 0x40500001: [N/A] Digital Out at Ext N/A
    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown
    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x1
  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital
  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT
  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0
    Misc = NO_PRESENCE
  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT
  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 1
     0x06
Node 0x1f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono
Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono
  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=62
Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out
  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0
    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0
  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]
  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect
  Pin Default 0x0221101f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front
    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black
    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf
  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP
  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1
  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS
  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0
  Connection: 2
     0x0c 0x0d*
Node 0x22 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo
  Connection: 7
     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b 0x12
Node 0x23 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo
  Connection: 6
     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1d 0x0b
```

I'm on FreeBSD 12.2-Stable.

Here's information from that system.

cat /dev/sndstat:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC221 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

dmesg |grep pcm:

```
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=3 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:
pcm0: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm0: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm0: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 4
pcm1:
pcm1:     nid=5 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:
pcm1: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm1: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm1: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm1: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm1: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 6
pcm2:
pcm2:     nid=7 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=6 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:
pcm2: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm2: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 9 on hdaa0
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 8
pcm3:
pcm3:     nid=9 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm3:       + <- nid=8 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:
pcm3: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm3: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm3: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24,27 on hdaa1
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 2
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=33 [pin: Headphones (Black Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4:
pcm4: Record:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             ADC: 8
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm4:       + <- nid=35 [audio selector] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm4:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm4:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)] [src: line]
pcm4:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4:
pcm4: Input Mix:
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm4:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm4:       + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)] [src: line]
pcm4:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm4:
pcm4: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm4:    +- ctl 10 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 17 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 26 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm4:
pcm4: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -65/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm4:    +- ctl 10 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl  5 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 20 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm4:
pcm4: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl  8 (nid  11 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 25 (nid  27 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm4:
pcm4: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -17/12dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -17/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Mixer "vol":
pcm4: Mixer "pcm":
pcm4: Mixer "speaker":
pcm4: Mixer "line":
pcm4: Mixer "mic":
pcm4: Mixer "mix":
pcm4: Mixer "rec":
pcm4: Mixer "igain":
pcm4: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm4: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm4: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm4: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC221 (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 26 on hdaa1
pcm5: Playback:
pcm5:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm5:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm5:             DAC: 3
pcm5:
pcm5:     nid=26 [pin: Headphones (Black Jack)]
pcm5:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm5:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm5:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm5:
pcm5: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm5:    +- ctl 12 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 13 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 22 (nid  26 in ):    mute
pcm5:
pcm5: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -65/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm5:    +- ctl 12 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm5:    +- ctl 13 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl 13 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Mixer "vol":
pcm5: Mixer "pcm":
pcm5: Mixer "igain":
pcm5: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm5: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
```

dmesg | grep hdaa:

```
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x00aa0100
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0:  3 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0:  5 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0:  7 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0:  9 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 11 585600f0 15 0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 13 585600f0 15 0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 15 585600f0 15 0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0:  3 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0:  5 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0:  7 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0:  9 185600f0 15 0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 11 585600f0 15 0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 13 585600f0 15 0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 15 585600f0 15 0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 4 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (15) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 1 (15) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=5 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 2 (15) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=7 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (15) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=9 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (15)
hdaa0:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (15) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (15)
hdaa0:  Pin 5 traced to DAC 4
hdaa0: Association 1 (15) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (15)
hdaa0:  Pin 7 traced to DAC 6
hdaa0: Association 2 (15) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (15)
hdaa0:  Pin 9 traced to DAC 8
hdaa0: Association 3 (15) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (15)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (15)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 2 (15)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 3 (15)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=3 sense=0x7fffffff (disconnected, ELD valid)
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=5 sense=0x7fffffff (disconnected, ELD valid)
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=7 sense=0x7fffffff (disconnected, ELD valid)
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=9 sense=0x7fffffff (disconnected, ELD valid)
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 9 on hdaa0
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC221 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x103c8103
hdaa1: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa1:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO3: disabled
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: 18 403c0000 0  0  CD            None  0xc     0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 20 01011010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 23 90170120 2  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 24 02a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa1: 26 02211040 4  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 27 0181103f 3  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 29 40500001 0  1  Digital-out   None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa1: 33 0221101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: 18 403c0000 0  0  CD            None  0xc     0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 20 01011010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 23 90170120 2  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 24 02a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1: 26 02211040 4  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 27 0181103f 3  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1: 33 0221101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 4 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=23 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 2 (3) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=27 seq=15
hdaa1: Association 3 (4) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=26 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa1:  Unable to trace pin 23 seq 0 with min nid 0
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) trace failed
hdaa1: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdaa1:  Pin 27 traced to ADC 8
hdaa1: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa1:  Pin 26 traced to DAC 3
hdaa1: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 2 (3)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 3 (4)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa1:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 27 to out
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=33 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa1: Redirect output to: main
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm4: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24,27 on hdaa1
pcm5: <Realtek ALC221 (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 26 on hdaa1
```

I'm pretty sure the internal speaker is nid 23 - is that correct?

If so,

I am wondering if this:

```
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa1:  Unable to trace pin 23 seq 0 with min nid 0
hdaa1: Association 1 (2) trace failed
```

is a hint as to why the speaker isn't appearing as a PCM device? Is there something that needs to happen in configuration to enable / force that trace / association to happen?

thanks!


----------



## bsduck (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello,

Sorry for the late answer.

That's a strange issue! Does it work if you put nid23 in another association?
For example you can try to put it together with nid26 (front jack) in association 0 and let nid20 (rear jack) alone in association 1:

In /boot/devices.hint add

```
hint.hdaa.1.nid23.config="as=0 seq=0"
hint.hdaa.1.nid26.config="as=0 seq=15"
hint.hdaa.1.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0"
```


----------



## swinokur (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey there,
Thanks for having a look!

I made the changes you suggested - which did not seem to have any positive effect.

It now seems like NID23 is just marked as disconnected? I don't see the speaker / beep (or anything else directed at NID 23... if I'm reading this properly. There's a pretty high chance I'm not 

Here's the dmesg information:



```
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC221 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC221 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x103c8103
hdaa1: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa1:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO3: disabled
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: 18 403c0000 0  0  CD            None  0xc     0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 20 01011010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 23 90170120 2  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1: 24 02a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa1: 26 02211040 4  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 27 0181103f 3  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 29 40500001 0  1  Digital-out   None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa1: 33 0221101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa1: Patching pin config nid=23 0x90170120 -> 0x90170100
hdaa1: Patching pin config nid=26 0x02211040 -> 0x0221100f
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: 18 403c0000 0  0  CD            None  0xc     0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 20 01011010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 23 90170100 0  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa1: 24 02a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1: 26 0221100f 0  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0 DISA
hdaa1: 27 0181103f 3  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa1: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1: 33 0221101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa1: 2 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) in:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa1:  Pin nid=27 seq=15
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdaa1:  Pin 27 traced to ADC 8
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (3)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa1:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa1:  Tracing nid 27 to out
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=33 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa1: Redirect output to: main
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm4: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24,27 on hdaa1
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 2
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=33 [pin: Headphones (Black Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4:
pcm4: Record:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             ADC: 8
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm4:       + <- nid=35 [audio selector] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm4:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm4:              + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)] [src: line]
pcm4:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
ata0: pcm4:
pcm4: Input Mix:
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm4:       + <- stat0=0x7f err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm4:       + <- nid=27 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)] [src: line]
pcm4:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm4:
pcm4: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm4:    +- ctl 10 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 17 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 26 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm4:
pcm4: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -65/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm4:    +- ctl 10 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl  5 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 20 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm4:
pcm4: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl  8 (nid  11 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 25 (nid  27 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm4:
pcm4: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -17/12dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4: ata0: stat0=0x7f err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
   +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -17/30dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm4:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl 11 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Mixer "vol":
pcm4: Mixer "pcm":
pcm4: Mixer "speaker":
pcm4: Mixer "line":
pcm4: Mixer "mic":
pcm4: Mixer "mix":
pcm4: Mixer "rec":
pcm4: Mixer "igain":
pcm4: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm4: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm4: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm4: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
```

cat /dev/sndstat:


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC221 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.{/CODE]
```


----------



## swinokur (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey there, just giving this a bump - its been awhile. I'm hoping someone might have an idea of how to fix this? (or perhaps there's a driver patch that's needed?)
thanks!


----------

